# Vista Compatability with Lexmark X125?



## jplake7 (Sep 4, 2007)

I have a new computer that has Vista. Previously, I had XP. My printer is an all-in-one Lexmark X125. I'm having difficulty printing. I received a pop-up saying there is a partial incompatability with Vista. Can you assist me?


----------



## Tony.b99 (Mar 9, 2007)

Make sure your driver is Vista compatible, and up to date


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF :wave:

There's no driver for Vista available from *Lexmark*.
Contact Lexmark - perhaps they're about to release a driver.


----------



## QCTechie (Aug 22, 2009)

I had a similar issue when I switched to Vista. My work-around has been to save everything as a PDF and then print via the Lexmark X125. This has worked for my documents and web pages.


----------

